# Anyone ever try this?



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

So I enjoy grilling whole fish on a gas grill - I like the crust and the char the skin gets from the high heat. The thing I don't like about grilling whole fish is that #1 it sticks to the grill and #2 it breaks when trying to turn it. I have used the 'grilling basket' and it leaves a lot to be desired. I thought of something yesterday and tested it out, it worked like a charm!

I removed the grates, and the deflectors leaving me with four burners turned on high. I have long skewers on which I skewed whole (scaled/gutted) marinated pompano and porgy. What a great trick it came out to be! The fish was perfectly charred and after a few minutes I turned two of the burners down and moved the fish to that side and left the other two on high and used indirect heat to finish cooking the fish. Everyone went crazy for it! BTW I have used the same trick for beef and chicken kabobs, and they come out great, this is the first time the thought of using skewers for whole fish crossed my mind. 

Lessons learned - 1) smaller fish will start falling off near the ribs/stomach area so try to use heavier/meatier fish that will hold well. The porgy unfortunately started breaking a bit (you can also sew the gutted area to make it hold better, good to stuff herbs in the cavity before sewing). 2) Too heavy a fish and your skewers will start getting a bend in the middle - make sure to center the fish and use a weight fish that will work with your skewers. 3) Indentation on the grill varies - mine, I can set the skewers where the grates sit, and the skewers sit well there, seen other grills where the area is either sloped or not wide enough to support the skewer. Check your grill if you want to try this.

Also to go along with the grilled fish, I made seafood rice. I boiled shrimp/calamari for about 4 minutes until almost done (added some lemon juice/spices to the water they were boiled in) and saved the broth. Next I sauteed some onions/tomatoes in a large pan and added garlic to it. Once everything was nice and cooked down, I added the shrimp/calamari/crab and dry rice 1.5 cups, heated everything a bit and then added the broth from earlier. Brought mixture to a boil and then covered and set on low for 35 minutes - rice came out perfect! Everything went together perfectly - sorry I was not able to capture pictures as everything was devoured before I could get my phone out.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

They make "Pam Cooking Spray" for grills.


http://www.pamcookingspray.com/non-...grill-spray/?gclid=CPyYxKGwjLkCFcee4Aod8wEA0w


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you tried grilling fish with that stuff though? I have other grilling sprays - steaks/chicken/meats I don't have any issues with -- Fish is a different beast all together.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

One word...FOIL! Reynolds makes a non-stick version! Punch a few (not many) holes and enjoy!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

haha - tried foil also - skin gets stuck to foil and you miss out on the char...char is what its all about


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Foil is one thing...non-stick foil is something different. It's like a teflon coated foil. It should still char it. Regular foil won't work. Non-stick foil is more expensive, but just slightly, and it's well worth it!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sounds like a great idea i use a charcoal grill so would set up for indirect heat. I rub my fish well with olive oil, then use vegetable/canola oil with a paper towel on the grill. it helps but your right the stickage can be a problem foil wont give you that good char and I love the charred skin. Im not impressed with the grill basket either


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

alright sprt you have me wanting to try it now - I will pick up a box of teflon coated aluminum foil and test the results against the skewers. It would be awesome if it does not stick and gives the char. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sprtsracer said:


> Foil is one thing...non-stick foil is something different. It's like a teflon coated foil. It should still char it. Regular foil won't work. Non-stick foil is more expensive, but just slightly, and it's well worth it!


 hmm ill have to look into that, except i tend to not like teflon coated because the chemicals it gives off is not good, ive actually started to get away from teflon pots and use cast iron and stainless steel. ill have to do some reading about it. sounds like a great concept!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Foil is one thing...non-stick foil is something different. It's like a teflon coated foil. It should still char it. Regular foil won't work. Non-stick foil is more expensive, but just slightly, and it's well worth it!


+1

All I use now on grill, in oven, whatever. As you say, a little more expensive, but worth it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What the hell has that got to do with grilling fish you spam assed canuck.


----------

